# flanges, trucks etc.....



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello All,

I have acquired some older Atlas rolling stock and need to replace the trucks, wheels, couplers etc... I am using Atlas code 55 track and wanted to know what flange size I need? Also wanted to know if it were to be better to purchase metal wheels or plastics wheels? The trucks are pretty worn out as well and the couplers are bent.

Thanks,


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

marzbarz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have acquired some older Atlas rolling stock and need to replace the trucks, wheels, couplers etc... I am using Atlas code 55 track and wanted to know what flange size I need? Also wanted to know if it were to be better to purchase metal wheels or plastics wheels? The trucks are pretty worn out as well and the couplers are bent.
> 
> Thanks,


I use metal wheel sets exclusively on all the rolling stock on the "new JJJ&E. Over 900 cars have been converted to metal wheel sets, first with Atlas metal wheel sets and the rest with FVM metal wheel sets when they came out several years ago. The metal wheel sets do not come with wide flanges.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You say the trucks are quite worn...you might as well buy complete Micro-Trains trucks for your cars...you ll then have the right wheels and couplers too.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Brakeman Jake said:


> You say the trucks are quite worn...you might as well buy complete Micro-Trains trucks for your cars...you ll then have the right wheels and couplers too.


Are the Micro-Trains trucks (with wheels and couplers) compatible with Atlas code 55 track?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I think so.To be sure,visit Micro-Trains website.You'll have all the info you may want.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Code 55 wheels are available from Micro-Train, Atlas, NWSL, Fox Valley Model and Intermountain Train (some other guys guys may have jumped into the fray). Wheels are made of plastic or metal. Lots of different thoughts about metal versus plastic.....take your pick.

The following site (a on-line seller) shows the various wheels, most will fits existing trucks. When ordering, I might suggest that you let them know the trucks you have to ensure you get the wheels that will fit the trucks. Somebody may have done this already and it might be on the internet.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?cat_s=URH&tag0_i=955


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

powersteamguy1790 said:


> I use metal wheel sets exclusively on all the rolling stock on the "new JJJ&E. Over 900 cars have been converted to metal wheel sets, first with Atlas metal wheel sets and the rest with FVM metal wheel sets when they came out several years ago. The metal wheel sets do not come with wide flanges.


I have been reading and seems to me metal is the way to go. Plastic is far more inexpensive to purchase out right but have been reading allot of bad stories on plastic wheels.

On the bright side really like your layout, never seen red ballast used before...


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Carl said:


> Code 55 wheels are available from Micro-Train, Atlas, NWSL, Fox Valley Model and Intermountain Train (some other guys guys may have jumped into the fray). Wheels are made of plastic or metal. Lots of different thoughts about metal versus plastic.....take your pick.
> 
> The following site (a on-line seller) shows the various wheels, most will fits existing trucks. When ordering, I might suggest that you let them know the trucks you have to ensure you get the wheels that will fit the trucks. Somebody may have done this already and it might be on the internet.
> 
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?cat_s=URH&tag0_i=955


Any one brand or product you would recommend Carl?


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

marzbarz said:


> I have been reading and seems to me metal is the way to go. Plastic is far more inexpensive to purchase out right but have been reading allot of bad stories on plastic wheels.
> 
> On the bright side really like your layout, never seen red ballast used before...


That ballast is ATSF Windsor "New Hue" ballast which was used on ATSF mainline tracks in the steam transition era. Arizona Rock & Mineral carries this ballast and other natural rock ballasts.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I think all the manufactures of the wheels are about equal. With metal wheels you will here them running over the track joints.


----------

